# GeForce GTX 970 Direct rendering is disabled



## cellini (Oct 20, 2014)

How to get direct rendering with Wine to work on a GeForce GTX 970, is this a bug in the FreeBSD Display Driver – x64 343.22 or is there something *I* haven't done right?


```
anders@kontorbsd:~ % wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Portal/Portal.exe
err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 970/PCIe/SSE2", version "2.1.2 NVIDIA 343.22").
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33e228,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:keyboard:X11DRV_LoadKeyboardLayout L"00000409", 0000: stub!
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x434f5441 (as fourcc: ATOC) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x434f5441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x41415353 (as fourcc: SSAA) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x41415353) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x434f5441 (as fourcc: ATOC) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x434f5441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x41415353 (as fourcc: SSAA) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x41415353) in the format lookup table
fixme:ole:CoInitializeSecurity (0x0,-1,0x0,0x0,0,3,0x0,0,0x0) - stub!
fixme:wbemprox:client_security_SetBlanket 0x66230fbc, 0x136b88, 10, 0, (null), 3, 3, 0x0, 0x00000000
fixme:wbemprox:client_security_Release 0x66230fbc
fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33da58,0x00000000), stub!
fixme:d3d9:D3DPERF_SetOptions (0x1) : stub
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x5a574152 (as fourcc: RAWZ) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x5a574152) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x36314644 (as fourcc: DF16) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x36314644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x34324644 (as fourcc: DF24) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x34324644) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 0x31495441 (as fourcc: ATI1) WINED3DFORMAT!
fixme:d3d:wined3d_get_format Can't find format unrecognized (0x31495441) in the format lookup table
fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.
fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.
fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.
err:d3d:wined3d_buffer_map >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from glMapBufferRange @ buffer.c / 1038
err:d3d:wined3d_buffer_map >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from glMapBufferRange @ buffer.c / 1038
fixme:avifile:AVIFileExit (): stub!
err:d3d:wined3d_buffer_unmap >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glFlushMappedBufferRange @ buffer.c / 1150
err:d3d:wined3d_buffer_unmap >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glFlushMappedBufferRange @ buffer.c / 1150
err:d3d:delete_gl_buffer >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_OPERATION (0x502) from glDeleteBuffersARB @ buffer.c / 102
anders@kontorbsd:~ %
```


```
anders@kontorbsd:~ % freebsd-version
10.0-RELEASE-p9
```

*I* just started using FreeBSD a year ago, came from *W*indows so all this is pretty new for me, *I* am sorry if *I* posted this in the wrong forum, *I* was not sure if *I* am supposed to post it to the hardware forum.


----------

